# John DeGutis runs own private academy?



## FAPD

I found on craigslist that John DeGutis is putting on an unarmed Boston 100 hour SPOC course in March. Is he still the Plymouth Academy Director?
Is this course equivalent to R/I then?


----------



## HPD22

FAPD said:


> I found on craigslist that John DeGutis is putting on an unarmed Boston 100 hour SPOC course in March. Is he still the Plymouth Academy Director?
> Is this course equivalent to R/I then?


Yes, Mr. DeGutis is still the Director of the Plymouth Academy. The program he is running is for un-armed Boston Special Officers and is a very watered down version of the R/I. I dont believe any municipalities except it besides Boston. Boston Police require it for the Special Officers. The city licenses them Police powers, but they work for private companies. The Boston Police does not except the R/I Academy.


----------



## Foxy85

Watered down version of the R/I, but they don't accept the R/I....WTF....?


----------



## 94c

Probably because Boston wants to educate their Specials on what they can and can't do. 

Tailor it to their needs.


----------



## HPD22

I think the Boston Police feel the R/I is too Police orientated,even though the curriculum is similar. The BPD has nothing to do with the special academy its privately run, but they approve the material taught including their Rule 400.


----------



## mpd61

Who wants to get with me and cash in on this BS? We can teach rule 400 with our eyes closed!

"Don't transport me bro"


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> We can teach rule 400 with our eyes closed!


1) One-inch wide red stripe on the pants.

2) .38 revolver.

3) Don't get involved off your property.


----------



## mpd61

Delta784 said:


> 1) One-inch wide red stripe on the pants.
> 
> 2) .38 revolver.
> 
> 3) Don't get involved off your property.


BRUCE!!!!!!

You got it! Now how much do we charge? I can get Classroom(s) next door at the reserve center buddy!


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> You got it! Now how much do we charge? I can get Classroom(s) next door at the reserve center buddy!


Considering the starting pay rate for most Boston SPO's, probably not much.


----------



## Sgt K

I did the criminal law & procedure parts for several Rule 400 classes. Except for a few RARE exceptions, the reject fairy flew over my class and sprinkled the biggest bunch of characters ever assembled.
Bruce summed up the training with his three sentences but they'll still repeatedly ask if the can: 1) carry Glock's, 2) drive cars with blue lights and 3) wear "regular" police pants.


----------



## Gil

Just hearing that name again make me cringe.... 

John DeGutis = Igor or if you prefer "Ygor"

How do non-cops get to run academies anyway?


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> How do non-cops get to run academies anyway?


This is Massachusetts.


----------



## mpd61

Gil said:


> Just hearing that name again make me cringe....
> 
> John DeGutis = Igor or if you prefer "Ygor"
> 
> How do non-cops get to run academies anyway?


*The same way they get to be Chief @ Massasoit=POLITICS:uc: *


----------



## Guest

ok here we go picking on the old man again, I am glad the Chief is too busy geting new radios and having us train with Brockton Swat to read this.


----------



## Gil

Who is the chief over there anyway?


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> Who is the chief over there anyway?


Tirade from mpd61 in 10.....9......8......7


----------



## mpd61

As far as the Chief goes, he looked fine last week in Boston. It's all those Vice Presidents that look like they're dying though. Of course Carl looks very dapper. Brian and Peter are looking weathered though, Yikes!


----------



## TacEntry

Delta784 said:


> 1) One-inch wide red stripe on the pants.
> 
> 2) .38 revolver.
> 
> 3) Don't get involved off your property.


And don't forget.... No 8 Pointed Hats!!


----------



## mpd61

Gil said:


> Who is the chief over there anyway?


Why Massasoit of course! Chief of the wampanoags


----------



## cchc28

such creepy long fingers...


----------



## Mitpo62

*Great Caesar's Ghost!*


----------



## 1justice

A academy training that goes where? And good for what?


----------



## cchc28

lol, training that is good for his jag... im sure he needs a new one by now


----------



## mschumann

Just found this post... Im actually taking this particular course in March.

Sounds like some of you do not have such a great opinion about the person who is running it? Just curious to know what you guys think about the instructor and this course. I am aware of what spo's are about and I am only looking to have something LE on my resume and have something to build off of. 

An insight to this guys course would be great thx


----------



## cchc28

Well,i dont know about the course itself... but the guy,, is a total ass hat...


----------



## Nick

Hey, at least at the end of 100 hours, maybe they'll know how to spell!

Thanks to Academy Director John A. DeGutis Jr, I can spell things like: possession, warrant, occurred and even... surveillance.


----------



## Mitpo62

Hey, don't forget stop, can, dog, go, cat, and, the........


----------



## CodeBlue1970

Hey MSCH,

I recently took the SPO training academy with JD. He seems like a nice guy. I dont know alot about his background but his instructors where great.

As far as the training goes you will learn alot in the 100hr course as 98% of the course material is directly from the MCJTC training manual. His instructors are from varous Law Enforcement agencies in MA and they definaetly know their course training material. Especially the DT instructors...

After the 100hr course there is another course he offers which is a 60 hr ARMED course which is needed if you want to be an Armed SPO. Drop me a PM if you need any other info.


----------

